# Just When You Thought



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.autoweek.com/car-life/b... -- High Minus Dormant and 90 Day Non Openers


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

*Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.*
~ Albert Einstein


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Not heard of anything like that happening this side of the pond yet .......... we got plenty of dimwits though, so give it time. :whistling:


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Wake up Gary :smile: , plenty of it around if you look:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52370352


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Speeding yes ...... blocking main roads and having races on them ... well it's not quite the same thing, is it ? :smile:


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

We don't have the kind of space required + our plods are too busy trying to catch people sitting on park benches.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, that's true enough. 

And if they're not bothering people on park benches, or sun bathing in wide open spaces, then they're pointlessly using drones to film them walking their dogs in the Peak District.


----------



## herberttaylor941 (Dec 16, 2020)

I like the car and surroundings. That's it so far haha...


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Well the cannonball run has a new record since the pandemic started.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

kendallt said:


> Well the cannonball run has a new record since the pandemic started.


I don't think Brock done it that way.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

A New Sub-26-Hour Cannonball Record Has Allegedly Been Set


The news comes just five weeks after a team piloting an Audi A8 set a time of 26 hours 38 minutes.




www.roadandtrack.com





Now I've got myself wanting to watch the old cannonball run movies.


----------

